# Fast weaving! Thanks channel weaves!



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Pimg really rocks my world- I'll just come out and say it. Since I started going back to agility classes, she's had to deal with 12 weave poles- which we really haven't trained. I don't even have 12 poles (I only have six). She has been getting all 12 poles and rarely pops out. But... it's slow. Really slow.

So I started testing my theory that channel weaves will help a dog develop speed through understanding and footwork. I have a pretty crappy set of 6 channel weave poles that I've been working Pimg on for the last two days. This was also a fun way to test out my new Manners Minder since I could send her to the poles AND reward her all while staying out of the picture. It's worked great!

Last night I was doing some backyard training when I discovered her weaving was pretty darn fast! And her footwork was very good! 





After taking video, I brought my set of channel weaves outside and put them at the end of my 6 poles making 12 total. I kept them slightly open to reinforce the fact that she needs to drive through the last 6 poles just like the first 6. After a number of repetitions, I closed them down so that all 12 poles were straight inline. She weaved them faster than I can run them! 

I don't have video of the 12 poles- but you know it's coming soon...


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Congrats to you guys! Starting working with Skyrah about a month or so ago, wanted to wait till growth plates all closed as health more important to me. She is slowly getting it. Tried the 2x2 way for awhile & then closed for her to figured out. At class a trainer put guide wires on for other dogs, he asked about Sky & told him she will prob wonder what the heck these are! She started through & jumped over & out of them, lol

I always wondered the use of them & channels, but I have just so far let my crew figure it out, once then speed has come. 8)

Been banging my head as Sable has been pulling out of weaves at the shows. She does have something up with her left shoulder as Chiro stated, but also wondered if spacing is messing with her. Mine is 22" & AKC, 24". 8/


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I made my channel weaves out of PVC- just like this:









Mine are kinda crappy, but I guess they work... I still really think that the 2x2 method is great for teaching entries and general weaving, but then at that point- moving to channels can develop speed and fancy footwork. I read this somewhere, but can't locate where I read it. Anyway- it seems to be working for Pimg!

Technically, the 2x2 method kind of IS channel work. One could use 2x2 sets to "create" a channel.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I love channels, I also think it helps get the dogs to drive thru cause the 'weaving' is easier and you can really gradually close them down so the dog can keep up the speed while also learning to weave.

Anyone can make a channel set of weaves if they have a complete set of 12 (only they won't close all the way  ). Just take one set of 6 and put it beside your other set of 6 (rather then end to end).

Then, go along and remove every other pole (first on the right, then the left, then the right) so there will be 3 poles on the left side and 2 on the right. You can then either move them close or further apart depending on where you are in training.

You do have to remove the correct poles from the correct side so the entry remains correct with the dog entering properly. So if I just did the above pole removal backwards then you can fix it 

aw:


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Then, go along and remove every other pole (first on the right, then the left, then the right) so there will be 3 poles on the left side and 2 on the right.


The only problem with using two sets is that there would be a metal post sticking up where the removed pole is. That seems pretty dangerous.


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

Very nice! Pimg looks great!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

TaraM1285 said:


> Very nice! Pimg looks great!


Thanks for commenting on the video! Nice to hear from you...


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> I love channels, I also think it helps get the dogs to drive thru cause the 'weaving' is easier and you can really gradually close them down so the dog can keep up the speed while also learning to weave.
> 
> Anyone can make a channel set of weaves if they have a complete set of 12 (only they won't close all the way  ). Just take one set of 6 and put it beside your other set of 6 (rather then end to end).
> 
> ...


This is how I taught the weave poles, I learned it from the sticky on here I was worried about the metal pole holders too, but it wasn't an issue, impossible for moe to explain lol, but they just didn't ever get in the dogs path. The only issue I had was that you can't get them all the way togther, so I had to stagger and adjust according to how my dog was advancing.

Pimg looks great! Wow, what a huge improvement in footwork!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

wildo said:


> The only problem with using two sets is that there would be a metal post sticking up where the removed pole is. That seems pretty dangerous.


This was never an issue for us and not sure why, maybe I staggered the sets so the first poles we're in place so the dog did fine. I am mentally not able to picture why it worked so well but it did. Cheaper than getting another set off weavepoles and does give an idea of if channels can help.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

That girl is FAST!


----------

